
Your smartphone and tablet may be making you ADHD-like - jonbaer
http://www.kurzweilai.net/your-smartphone-and-tablet-may-be-making-you-adhd-like
======
mimo777
Not even close. The profound impact on working memory and executive function
caused by ADHD--which is a misnomer but due to its link to entitlements for
disabled individuals, it remains so named--effect people in every way from
social to workplace to family life. Its a poor comparison, much like comparing
a person who temporarily forgets something to a person with downs syndrome or
mental retardation. Stop popularizing this disease as something its not. The
inattentive features are just a scratch on the surface of the profound issues
associated with this disease. In fact, smartphones and tablets help those with
executive functioning disorders, so this would qualify as an ironic article.

